# Para que sirve las lineas de control dEl cd4510



## ConectateUnMUX (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola, como anda la monada?
Alguien me podria decir para que sirven las lineas de control del cd4510
lineas de control:
 U/D
 R
 PE
 EN
 CI

P1
P2
P3
P4

Q1
Q2
Q3
Q4


----------



## krit (Nov 28, 2008)

Fijate en la tabla de verdad del datasehet.

Segun la combinacion de las entradas lo que haces es contar hacia arriba (0,1,2,3...9), hacia abajo(9,8,7,....1,0),resetear el contador o introducir un número por las entradas P hacia las salidas Q.

TRUTH TABLE
CL CI U/D PE R    ACTION
X   1   X    0   0     No cuenta
p   0   1    0   0     Cuenta hacia arriba
p   0   0    0   0     Cuenta hacia abajo
X   X   X    1   0     Carga las salidas Q con las entradas P y cuenta o decuenta apartir de ahi
X   X   X    X   1     Pone a cero las salidas Q (Resetea)

X - Da igual que la entrada sea 0 o 1
p - Impulso (cambio de 0 a 1) en la entrada de reloj (CL).


----------



## ConectateUnMUX (Dic 1, 2008)

cunado introducis un numero por las entradas P, en las salidas se refleja esta entrada y empieza a contar desde el numero de entrada en P? No entiendo como funciona las entradas P, Igual no las estoy usando a las P, estaria bueno saber como funciona cada pata. Ya pude conectar el cd4510 con un oscilador y un cd4511 a un display. No le conecte nada a las entradas P. 
   Lo bueno de este circuito es que cuenta ascendente de cero a 9 y empieza el ciclo, pero cuando le pongo la entrada up/down a masa deberia descender y hacer ciclos descendentes, pero no lo hace. Cuando lo pongo a masa se me pone un cero en el display y se queda ahi.

PD: alguien me dijo que postee el circuito, pero nose como sacar un screenshot. Tengo el circuitmaker2000 o el crocclip.


----------



## krit (Dic 2, 2008)

Efectivamente. cuando tu pones una combinacion en las entradas P y das un impulso a la entrada CI esta combinacion pasa a las salidas Q y puedes contar o decontar a partir de ahi.

En cuanto a lo que dices de contar descendente deberia funcionarte. Revisa la combinacion del resto de las entradas de control. Si estan bien y el problema sigue es que el chip esta mal.

Te adjunto un  pdf de un circuito equivalente que tiene un diagrama de tiempos. Aunque las entradas de control las llama de otra forma no te sera dificil encontrar la equivalencia.


----------



## fgonzalo (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola soy novato, hace poco que empecé con la práctica en el protoboard y queria saber que problema tengo con este contador (cd4510).

Mi idea era hacer funcionar el contador con un pulsador normal abierto y que cuando lo pulsara cambie de valor la cuenta. Pero sucede algo extraño, seguramente hice algo mal, el contador cuenta sin que oprima el pulsador y cuando lo presiono detiene la cuenta en un valor. Cuando vuelvo a soltar el pulsador sigue con un rapidísimo conteo.

Para alimentar el circuito uso un cargador de celulares Samsung TAD037RBN

Entrada: 100-240 VAC 50/60 Hz
110 mA Automático (no sé que significa esto)
Salida: 5V === 0.7A (el simbolo de continua es una linea y una linea punteada debajo, espero que sea continua y no continua pulsante)

Adjunto un diagrama del circuito y muchas gracias por leer el mensaje hasta el final.

Ver el archivo adjunto 27405

Creo que encontré el problema, estuve leyendo este post.:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/contador-fotoelectrico-0-9-a-21004/index2.html

donde dice que hay que colocar un capacitor entre el clock y masa para evitar los rebotes cuando se pulsa manualmente.

coloqué un capacitor electrolítico y se detuvo completamente el contador en un valor de la cuenta. Cuando desconectaba el capacitor seguia la cuenta. Despues conecté el capacitor entre el positivo y el clock otra vez el contador se detuvo en un valor de la cuenta. Entonces creo que el problema es que cuando, en el circuito original, con el pulsador conecto el clock al positivo se detiene porque está funcionando correctamente, pero cuando lo suelto sigue la cuenta porque el clock queda "al aire" y no queda a masa, para tener un nivel bajo.

ahora mi duda es como hacer para que hacer esto con un simple pulsador, poner el clock en un nivel alto o bajo. Quizás con un divisor de tensiones, pero no estoy seguro de como hacerlo. En este momento solo tengo a mano unos transistores, unas resistencias y unos diodos de señal.

ya lo corregí y funciona, es mi primer circuito en protoboard y estoy contento  creo que por ahi abria que verificar bien las resistencias, porque solo tengo algunas de 220 ohms y vi que podia hacer con eso. Este es el circuito corregido:


----------

